# Dịch vụ Khai nhận di sản là bất động sản



## Thế Vĩ - LSR (22/1/19)

*A. HỒ SƠ, GIẤY TỜ CẦN CHUẨN BỊ
I. Hồ sơ pháp lý các bên khai nhận di sản thừa kế:
1.* CMND hoặc hộ chiếu (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực) của từng người
* 2.* Hộ khẩu (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực)
* 3.* Giấy đăng ký kết hôn, giấy xác nhận hôn nhân thực tế hoặc xác nhận độc thân (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực)
* 4.* Hợp đồng ủy quyền (02 bản sao có chứng thực), giấy ủy quyền (nếu xác lập giao dịch thông qua người đại diện)
* 5.* Giấy khai sinh, Giấy xác nhận con nuôi; bản án, sơ yếu lý lịch, các giấy tờ khác (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực) chứng minh quan hệ giữa người để lại di sản và người thừa kế
* 6.* 02 Văn bản khai nhận thừa kế (đã được công chứng)
*II. Hồ sơ pháp lý của người đề lại di sản thừa kế
1.* Giấy chứng tử (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực) của người để lại di sản, giấy báo tử, bản án tuyên bố đã chết (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực).
* 2.* Giấy đăng ký kết hôn, giấy xác nhận tình trạng hôn nhân thực tế hoặc xác nhận tình trạng độc thân (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực)
* 3.* Di chúc (nếu có)
*III. Giấy tờ chứng minh quyền sử dụng, quyền sở hữu tài sản là di sản thừa kế
1.* Một trong các loại Giấy tờ chứng minh quyền sử dụng/quyền sở hữu như sau: (01 Bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực)
– Giấy chứng nhận quyền sử dụng đất,
– Giấy chứng nhận quyền sở hữu nhà ở và quyền sử dụng đất ở,
– Giấy chứng nhận quyền sở hữu công trình trên đất, các loại giấy tờ khác về nhà ở (bản chính kèm 02 bản sao có chứng thực);
– Giấy phép mua bán, chuyển dịch nhà cửa
– Giấy tờ hợp thức hóa do UBND quận/huyện cấp.
– Giấy phép xây dựng (nếu có)
* 2.* 02 bản Hồ sơ kỹ thuật thửa đất do cơ quan có chức năng đo đạc lập
* 3.* 02 đơn cấp lại (nếu cấp lại sổ đỏ)
*B. DỊCH VỤ CỦA LUẬT SƯ RIÊNG
Với đội ngũ Luật Sư nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thừa kế, dịch vụ phân chia và khai nhận di sản thừa kế của Luật Sư Riêng luôn đảm bảo tính hiệu quả, tốc độ và an tâm cho Quý khách hàng. Dịch vụ khai nhận và phân chia di sản thừa kế của Luật Sư Riêng bao gồm các công việc cụ thể sau:*
- Tư vấn luật thừa kế về quyền thừa kế không phụ thuộc di chúc, chia tài sản thừa kế không phụ thuộc di chúc;
- Thủ tục kê khai di sản thừa kế (tài sản thừa kế) đối với tài sản là đồng sở hữu, tài sản chung vợ chồng;
- Thủ tục kê khai di sản thừa kế (tài sản thừa kế) có yếu tố nước ngoài;
- Tách thức chia thừa kế, hàng thừa kế, phân chia di sản thừa kế theo pháp luật, theo di chúc;
- Trình tự, thủ tục kê khai di sản thừa kế (tài sản thừa kế)  theo đúng quy định của pháp luật về thừa kế để có văn bản kê khai di sản thừa kế hợp pháp, đảm bảo tính hiệu lực của văn bản khai nhận di sản thừa kế (tài sản thừa kế) để đảm bảo thuận tiện cho bước xác lập quyền sở hữu đối với di san thừa kế về sau.
Để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ chi tiết hơn, Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty Luật TNHH Luật Sư Riêng
Hotline: 0949.16.59.95 – 0938.483.440
Trụ sở: 25 Vũ Tông Phan-An Phú-Quận 2-TP.HCM
Website: dichuc.net Email: info@luatsurieng.net


----------

